# Peloponnese roads



## Farndek

My wife I am thinking of getting the ferry from Italy to Patras and tour the Peloponnese. I have a Bessacarr E540 (7m long by 2.35m wide by 2.9m high).
And hope to travel between late April to June 2013.

How good are the roads in this region, are they suitable for a Motorhome of this size? is there a better region for sites/roads in Greece? Any recommendations would greatly appreciated.

Plus I have been trying to book online a ferry from Italy to Greece
I have tried Ancona to Patras, Bari to Patras and Brindisi to Patras.
I would like to sleep in my vehicle whilst on board the ship.

The websites are not the friendliest and everytime I find something at the right price (under 400 Euros for the return), I find things like 5m length limit or 2.50 height limit or it will fail to give me a price. i have tried Minoan, Anek, Superfast, Viamare, Directferries, Greekferries. I also tried www.aferry.co.uk who were by far the most expensive!

HELP!


----------



## worky

hi - if you're having problems with booking online can I suggest you give this company a ring and they'll do it for you at no extra cost
http://www.viamare.com/contact-us.htm
I've just had a quote from them for Ancona-Patra 12th April one way with 6.5meter long van, choice of on deck camping or inside cabin, for £253 with Minoan lines.
This included early booking discount and signing up for the Minoan lines loyalty card here http://www2.minoan.gr/index.asp?a_id=331 which will give 10% discount.
Also if you are a member of AA or ADAC there is a 20% discount but not sure if all discounts can be used at once. I'm a member of ADAC so I've got to get back to them and ask if the ADAC discount will apply as well as the other discounts, if it does then it's a very good price indeed.
Sorry can't help with roads as this is our first trip also
cheers
Clyde


----------



## Don_Madge

worky said:


> hi - if you're having problems with booking online can I suggest you give this company a ring and they'll do it for you at no extra cost
> http://www.viamare.com/contact-us.htm
> I've just had a quote from them for Ancona-Patra 12th April one way with 6.5meter long van, choice of on deck camping or inside cabin, for £253 with Minoan lines.
> This included early booking discount and signing up for the Minoan lines loyalty card here http://www2.minoan.gr/index.asp?a_id=331 which will give 10% discount.
> Also if you are a member of AA or ADAC there is a 20% discount but not sure if all discounts can be used at once. I'm a member of ADAC so I've got to get back to them and ask if the ADAC discount will apply as well as the other discounts, if it does then it's a very good price indeed.
> Sorry can't help with roads as this is our first trip also
> cheers
> Clyde


Hi Clyde,

I think you will find that Minoan boats on the Ancona route do not have the camping on board facility that's why the have the inclusive camping with the inside cabin.

Don


----------



## peejay

Hi Farndek,

Theres no camping on board on the Minoan route this year but it is available with Anek on the Venice route and Superfast on the Ancona route.
Booking online can sometimes be a bit hit and miss so if youre still having problems I would give Viamare a ring and they will do the legwork for you for no extra charge as mentioned.

Read my previous post for whats currently on offer on the main routes this year...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-134577-2013-italy-greece-ferries.html

The main roads around the Peloponnese will be fine for a coachbuilt motorhome, we've done it many times. 
If you do venture into small villages or towns, just keep an eye out for the occasional narrow streets or overhanging baconies, if in doubt, just park on the outskirts and walk in.

Greece is a wondeful country to tour with a motorhome, you'll love it.

Pete


----------



## worky

Don_Madge said:


> worky said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi - if you're having problems with booking online can I suggest you give this company a ring and they'll do it for you at no extra cost
> http://www.viamare.com/contact-us.htm
> I've just had a quote from them for Ancona-Patra 12th April one way with 6.5meter long van, choice of on deck camping or inside cabin, for £253 with Minoan lines.
> This included early booking discount and signing up for the Minoan lines loyalty card here http://www2.minoan.gr/index.asp?a_id=331 which will give 10% discount.
> Also if you are a member of AA or ADAC there is a 20% discount but not sure if all discounts can be used at once. I'm a member of ADAC so I've got to get back to them and ask if the ADAC discount will apply as well as the other discounts, if it does then it's a very good price indeed.
> Sorry can't help with roads as this is our first trip also
> cheers
> Clyde
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Clyde,
> 
> I think you will find that Minoan boats on the Ancona route do not have the camping on board facility that's why the have the inclusive camping with the inside cabin.
> 
> Don
Click to expand...

Hi Don - thanks for that info, I guess the lady I spoke to at Viamare must have got it wrong, I will point it out to her when I make a firm booking. However for a price difference of nearly £100 for crossing with Anek on the 11th and Minoan on the 12th in a cabin I guess we'll just have to rough it for 24hrs !!
cheers
Clyde


----------



## max123

*Greece*

We did it in a 7.5m van and found as Peejay has pointed out that some of the smaller towns had narrow streets and balconies hanging over and normaly a large truck coming towards us at the same time.
But apart from those brief moments of panic we had a fab time. Its a great place to visit, just go for it.
Steve


----------



## jamest

Roads are fine - but some towns are a little tight if you go exploring. My tip, always look properly before you turn in and don't trust the sat nav, some of the old towns in the hills were extremely narrow,but that's all part of the fun


----------



## Farndek

*Greek ferries etc*

Thank you for all your replys, I will give Viamare a call tomorrow.
Just to confirm....

I require a ferry from either, Ancona, Bari or Brindisi to either Igoumenitsa or Patras. Sleeping in our Coachbuilt Motorhome.

Out: late April and return in early June

At an approx cost 400 euros.

Do you think this price is realistic?

This will be a first for us which is all very exciting and Don Madge your wonderful travel blogs have helped stoke the fire!

Thanks again folks


----------



## peejay

For the Anek Ancona route €490 rtn is about what you'll pay. There is no early booking discount for camping on board this year.

The shorter crossings from Bari/Brindis will probably be less and you'll have a longer drive but i've no experience of these crossings.

Don't forget to have a contingency budget for possible fuel surcharges.

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Farndek,

Have a look at Grimaldi lines from Brindisi to Patras. I met a couple in Alexandroupoli who used them and they claimed that was the cheapest crossing they could find. Incidentally it's the same fare to Igoumenitsa and Patras so if you are touring the Peloponnese book for patras. 

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## Farndek

*Greek ferries*

FYI, Grimaldi lines from Brindisi to IG or Patras will not allow you camp in your Motorhome. I think it was a new thing for 2013 so a quote for. Therefore a return trip with an inside cabin was 560 euros.

Hopefully after a call to Viamare tomorrow I will be able to get something booked.

Wild camping seems to be possible in Peloponnese, are there any restrictions where you can park ( responsibly f course ) ?

Lastly, do you think April & May are good to visit this area?

Many thanks again.


----------



## Farndek

*Greek signposts*

Is this a problem? I have bought a Greek Road Atlas which shows places in 'English' and Greek ( is it "Cyrillic"?). Plus has anybody used a Snooper or TomTom sat navs? Is it as accurate as say Germany?
I am having sleepless nights about this subject!

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## selstrom

What did people do before satnav's were available?


----------



## peejay

Signposts are no probem, nearly all are in Greek and English, with maybe just the occasional one in Greek only in a few out of the way places.

If you can get hold of one, the 'Road Editions' Map 5 of the Peloponnese is the best for accuracy and 1:200.000 scale. Paper quality is crap but it will last for your visit.

We have the Greece map on our Tomtom and its fine.

Pete


----------



## provencal

We found that having knowledge of the Greek alphabet was useful, to feel more at home with the road signs. Before you go, printout the image from:

http://gogreece.about.com/od/greeklanguage2/ss/greekalphabet_9.htm

Brian


----------

